# Fright Night Inked drawing.



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

ooooh that's good!


----------



## Typhenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

Frankie's Girl said:


> ooooh that's good!


Thanks! glad you like it.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Meet Jerry Dandridge... 80's horror movies, it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Typhenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

DandyBrit said:


> Nice work.


Thanks!




The Skeleton Crew said:


> Meet Jerry Dandridge... 80's horror movies, it doesn't get any better than that.


It really is a great movie!


----------



## Baroness (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome! Wish I could draw like that. 😊


----------

